# New Master Mason



## liltex1983 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Brothers, 

My name is Bro. Charles Harrell and I was just raised to Master Mason on June 17th 2014. I am very glad to be apart of the brotherhood and looking forward to meeting new Brothers from other lodges and gaining more light in Masonry.


Pride of Leesville Lodge #41, PHA, F&AM 
Leesville, LA
M.W.P.H.G.L of LA


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome Brother Harrell,   I look forward to reading your contributions to the forum.


----------



## leafoff (Aug 16, 2014)

nice to meeet you
————————————————–————————————————–


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome brother.


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome again, again to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome brother. I'm am also an new MM having been raised Aug. 4th this year.


----------

